# US Passport Renewal Backlog 3 - 5 Months



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

For US expats. News article this morning - Due to the current staffing conditions because of the covid, there is a backlog from 12 to 18 weeks to get Passport renewals. They recommend starting your Passport renewal process about 6 months prior to expiry. 

Fred


----------

